# keanu and 47 samurai



## billc (Dec 9, 2010)

I saw this over on screenrant.com.  I must have crossed into an alternate universe.  At what point does the notion of Keanu Reeves and the story of the 47 samurai in the same movie not sound like an alternate universe.  I need to lie down and get some rest, I feel a little dizzy.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2010)

*?*


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 9, 2010)

Aye, I second that "?", Tez.  

He might not be Japanese (that's what make-up/CGI artists are for I would guess) but his ability to play 'stoic' and 'self contained' would be just up the right street I would have thought?


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm going to assume we're talking about the 47 Ronin here, yeah?

Hey, he tried Shakespeare a few times, why not try bein Japanese? After all, if it was good enough for John Wayne....

Oh, as an aside, most know about Keanu's role in "Much Ado About Nothing", where his non-existant "English" accent featured in most reviews, but my favourite story of him in Shakespearean acting featured him in the title role of Hamlet, I think in a Canadian production. First night on stage, he walked out... and promptly forgot his lines. Being Keanu, he reportedly said "Well, I forgot my lines... but hang on, cause it's going to be a blast!".

The teenage girls in the front of the audience adored him.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been keeping an eye on this project for a while.  It's not a literal translation of the story set in the same universe.  It is the story being told in their own way.  Just like Frank Miller's Sin City series is not a literal translation of any particular place or time (though they say it is Texas in the books) nor was his 300 a literal translation of what happened.  Nor was KB's Hamlet set in the correct period or in Denmark for that matter but it's still my favorite version.  It's the story and much of the setting, but it will be highly stylized.

Script Review - http://www.iesb.net/index.php?optio...eves-vehicle-47-ronin&catid=41:news&Itemid=71

Interview with the writer - http://www.kungfucinema.com/scribe-chris-morgan-talks-keanu-reeves-47-ronin-7210

http://screenrant.com/47-ronin-3d-keanu-reeves-sandy-91503/

http://www.collider.com/2010/12/08/47-ronin-3d-keanu-reeves-carl-rinsch/

On a side note, the director Carl Rinsch is an amazing up and comer who is blowing minds all over the place.  I've been checking out his work in commercials and short film for a while and the dude is an amazing visual artist.  Check out his short film, The Gift - 



 and have a look at this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM5IeIfgQB8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 9, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> *?*


 


Sukerkin said:


> Aye, I second that "?", Tez.
> 
> He might not be Japanese (that's what make-up/CGI artists are for I would guess) but his ability to play 'stoic' and 'self contained' would be just up the right street I would have thought?


 


Chris Parker said:


> I'm going to assume we're talking about the 47 Ronin here, yeah?
> 
> Hey, he tried Shakespeare a few times, why not try bein Japanese? After all, if it was good enough for John Wayne....
> 
> ...


 
Oh how soon we forget The Last Samurai... whod a thunk it.. Tom Cruise a samurai :uhyeah:


----------



## Omar B (Dec 9, 2010)

Tom was not The Last Samurai, he was the American star used to sell the movie.  The Last Samurai the title refereed to was Saigo Takamori (who was refered to as The Last Samurai) as played by Ken Watanabe.


----------



## Steve (Dec 9, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Tom was not The Last Samurai, he was the American star used to sell the movie.  The Last Samurai the title refereed to was Saigo Takamori (who was refered to as The Last Samurai) as played by Ken Watanabe.


Excellent movie that I enjoy more every time I watch it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 9, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Tom was not The Last Samurai, he was the American star used to sell the movie. The Last Samurai the title refereed to was Saigo Takamori (who was refered to as The Last Samurai) as played by Ken Watanabe.


 

ahhh yup

and I even added the :uhyeah: to show I was not serious too. 

But I will admit when I first saw the title, and then the casting, before seeing the movie, I was more than a little confused  << note smilie



stevebjj said:


> Excellent movie that I enjoy more every time I watch it.


 
Aggreed


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Tom was not The Last Samurai, he was the American star used to sell the movie. The Last Samurai the title refereed to was Saigo Takamori (who was refered to as The Last Samurai) as played by *Ken Watanabe*.


 

Who is gorgeous! Sorry am drooling on my keyboard!


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 9, 2010)

I am given to understand by several of my friends, you are not alone in holding that opinion, Tez .  Not all of said friends that hold that view are female {}.. Each to their own, I say .


----------



## Steve (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not a particular fan of Tom Cruise, but that was an excellent film for him.  His character followed a logical and believable progression, the supporting story was excellent, and the cinematography was beautiful.  I'm actually trying to find a blu ray version of this so that I can watch it on my projector at home.  It will look great on a 110" screen. 

Regarding Canoe's  (sorry, Keanu's) new film, he's kind of a neutral actor for me.  He doesn't make movies better or worse.  The shorts posted by Omar were pretty cool, and the story seems like it could be fun to watch.   I'll definitely keep this one on the radar.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 9, 2010)

Aye, when it comes to Tom, what I can say is that he happens to be in quite a few films that I like.  "Last Samurai" is one of my favourite films of all time, the Mission Impossibles have been great and Top Gun and Days of Thunder are likewise brilliant testosterone-buddy flicks (plus Nicole Kidman with long curly locks in the latter one ).


----------



## Steve (Dec 9, 2010)

Agreed.  Minority Report, A Few Good Men, Rain Man, and Color of Money, in addition to the ones you mentioned ... he's been in tons of great movies.  Mediocre actor who's gifted at selecting the right scripts.


----------



## Rayban (Dec 9, 2010)

He's had a few abortions of movies too.  War of the worlds comes to mind 

I'm not a fan of him but Last Samurai is one of my favourite movies ever.  I'm so conflicted


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 9, 2010)

I think it might be easier to imagine a remake of Chushingura if Keanu acted as Ted. 

Wha? Gonna get revenge? Excellent (air riff)....

Wha? Gonna commit suicide... bogus!


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 10, 2010)

Okay, this needs to be said....

[yt]8Vmg9e785lo[/yt]

(I do so love this skit.....)


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 10, 2010)

And THIS needs to be said... brilliant find and great clip! Hilarious. Thanks.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ew, Tom Cruise is an orrible little erk. So wimpy!

Rich Hall, very funny man!


----------



## Rayban (Dec 10, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Okay, this needs to be said....



Brilliant! a nice little clip that summerises the entire thread


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 11, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Ew, Tom Cruise is an orrible little erk. So wimpy!
> 
> Rich Hall, very funny man!


 
Yep, Rich is very funny! Of course, he's also quite a lunatic, but that's another story.....


----------

